# Keldeo vs Zekrom_B0lt



## Eifie (Mar 28, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Zekrom_B0lt*[/size]



Keldeo said:


> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Shay* the male Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Weakness Policy
 *River* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist> @ Expert Belt
 *Anne* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Lucky Egg
 *Robin* the female Fraxure <Mold Breaker> @ Shell Bell
 *Rhyme* the female Emolga <Static> @ Life Orb
 *Kiel* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Muscle Band
 *Aisha* the female Shuppet <Insomnia> @ Dawn Stone
 *Airplane Baguette* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses


*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*

 *Dēng Lóng Yú* the male Chinchou <Illuminate>
 *Froakie* the male Frogadier <Protean> @ Amulet Coin
 *Geodude* the male Geodude <Rock Head>
 *Abra* the male Abra <Inner Focus>
 *T-Bolt* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Togepi* the male Togepi <Serene Grace>
 *Ralts* the male Ralts <Trace>
 *Mienfoo* the female Mienfoo <Regenerator>

*Keldeo* sends out first, then *Zekrom_B0lt* sends out and posts commands, then *Keldeo* posts commands. Then I wonder what possessed me to take on an actual commitment right before the end of term and exams?? fun shall be had by all


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for taking this, Eifie! 

I'll go with Aisha. Let's see if we can get you evolved!

edit: Also apparently Hyperspace Fury isn't usable by any Pokemon except Hoopa Unbound, so I'd like to remove it from the list of moves learnable from reading The Quest for the Legends, if that's possible?

edit 2 @ below: I don't know whether that's directed at me or Eifie, but it's fine with me fwiw


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 28, 2015)

is it ok to evolve the pokemon of mine that holds an Amulet Coin or is it too late ?

Please Note: i've not yet selected my first pokemon to use


----------



## Eifie (Mar 28, 2015)

I would totally have let Hyperspace Fury somehow fly in some way, but I've removed it from the list. Zekrom_B0lt, since Keldeo doesn't mind, if you evolve your Froakie on the database now I'll edit the first post and you can use him as a Frogadier at any point in the battle.

edit: For maximum non-messiness in the db, I'll actually close this battle there and remake it with the new active squads, but you two shouldn't see anything different on this page except a new link.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 28, 2015)

PLEASE DON'T MIND THE MESS I'VE MADE IN THE DATABASE........ Zekrom feel free to send out and post commands.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 28, 2015)

i'll send out Togepi First

Shadowball ~ Fling/Shadowball ~ Shadowball


Edit: - if you're unable to Fling a random item that has been RNG'd for the 2nd action use Shadowball during action 2 instead ( <- the reason for the Fling/Shadowball on action 2 )


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, we can make this work. You've got a good speed advantage, so *Gunk Shot* to start, then *Disable* his Shadow Ball. End with another *Gunk Shot* for as much damage as possible this round.

*Gunk Shot ~ Disable ~ Gunk Shot*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*Aisha*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Smug.
*Commands*: Gunk Shot ~ Disable ~ Gunk Shot

*Zekrom_B0lt* (3/3 left)

*Togepi* 
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Jumping up and down in excitement.
*Commands*: Shadow Ball ~ Fling / Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball

------------------------------​
The lights are out. The cavernous room is eerily silent. The referee's Espeon, lighting the trainers' path with the gem on her forehead, shudders to herself apprehensively. Whose (not-so) bright idea was it to sneak into the Reading Room of Asber in the middle of the night, anyway? She certainly doesn't condone this ridiculous tomfoolery. Sighing to herself, the Espeon nudges the light switch on with her nose, and holds her breath... but no alarm goes off as the huge Chandelure-chandelier on the ceiling flickers to life to illuminate the grand central chamber, wooden bookshelves adorning the walls from floor to ceiling, with the spiraling Rayquaza staircase at one end leading to higher and higher floors. Further doubts overwhelming her as she takes in the wondrous sight, the Espeon opens her mouth to voice yet another (likely to be pointless) objection, but in her moment of hesitation Eifie swings herself impudently up to sit on the top moon of the librarian's hand-carved Cresselia desk and signals eagerly for the two trainers to start their battle.

Aisha snickers to herself as she closes her eyes to focus, a bright purple aura shimmering around her body. The Poison-type energy collects itself into the tip of her horn, manifesting into a shapeless lump of putrid, burbling fluids that she wills forward with another cackle. Forward isn't quite where the opposing Togepi is standing, though, and as the clump of poisons soars straight for one of the shelves in the TCoD Zodiac section the watching Espeon gasps in horror and hurriedly attempts to put up a shield to divert it... but to no avail. The Gunk Shot hits the books in the middle of the shelf with a sickening splatter and oozes slowly down to eat a hole through the spine of a book on the shelf below. Such priceless treasures, ruined... how could anyone have thought this was a good idea?! (Meanwhile, Eifie claps her hands with childlike glee.)

Next to the staircase, Togepi holds up his hands as a ball of ghostly energy comes into being between them, whizzing back and forth before Togepi can exert enough control over it to push it forward. His will forces even more energy into the ball, so that when it collides with Aisha it's almost as large as her, and sends the Shuppet flying back into the elaborate carving of Groudon and Kyogre waging war on the wall behind her. The impact leaves a Shuppet-shaped dent in one of Groudon's claws, obscuring the omega symbol that had been so carefully inscribed there years prior.

Once she's recovered herself, Aisha immediately devotes herself to her next cause of exacting vengeance upon Togepi for this embarrassment. She blinks her large eyes once, twice, and when she opens them again they're glowing a brilliant light blue, and she turns them on her opponent. Upon making contact, Togepi's eyes mirror the same blue colour, and all of a sudden there's a void in his memory where he could have sworn there was something before. He spends a few seconds struggling futilely to summon up another Shadow Ball, screwing his eyes shut and assuming this pose and that, but in the end he just flops down on the floor, tuckered out from his mental ordeal.

Dawn Stone glowing where it rests on a pendant on her chest, Aisha takes this moment to call up another blob of noxious goop, even larger than before, and this time it hits its mark and sends Togepi rolling back head over tiny heels, to bang the side of his shell hard on the staircase. It leaves a tiny chip in the wood that's noticeable from close up once the Togepi hops back to his feet, and after a second confirming that he still can't force himself to make another Shadow Ball he settles for simply throwing himself at his opponent instead, limbs flailing wildly as he batters both the Shuppet and himself with his very best effort at an all-out assault.

Hardly scathed, Aisha floats over to an as-yet untouched bookshelf and levitates out a copy of _Tales of a Trainer_, scanning its pages with disinterest before carelessly letting it fall to the ground. Togepi runs over to a different shelf and grabs the only book he can reach, _All About Abilities_, and as he opens it abruptly finds his feet clinging almost unmoveably to the ground...

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*Aisha*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Still smug. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_ for 1 more round.
*Used*: Gunk Shot (missed) ~ Disable ~ Gunk Shot

*Zekrom_B0lt* (3/3 left)

*Togepi* 
*Ability*: Serene Grace, Suction Cups
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Attempting to jump up and down in frustration. Shadow Ball disabled (2 more actions). Has Suction Cups for 1 more round.
*Used*: Shadow Ball~ nothing ~ Struggle

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Aisha's Health: 100% - 16% (Shadow Ball) - 5% (Struggle) = 79%
 Aisha's Energy: 100% - 8% (Gunk Shot) - 4% (Disable) - 8% (Gunk Shot) = 80%
 Togepi's Health: 100% - 26% (Gunk Shot) - 2% (Struggle) = 72%
 Togepi's Energy: 100% - 4% (Shadow Ball) - 1% (attempt to use Shadow Ball) - 3% (Struggle) = 92%

*Notes*

 I'm pretty busy and tired for the next few days, so hopefully I will get into actual decent writing for the next reffing. Sorry :C
 Reminders to self: Shuppet (45) > Togepi (20), Dawn Stone exists, Serene Grace exists.
 Togepi's Shadow Ball was a critical hit. So was Aisha's last Gunk Shot. Jeez.
 Togepi was unable to use Shadow Ball on the second and third action due to Disable. He spent the second action trying and failing to use it, and on the third action defaulted to Struggle.
 Aisha read _Tales of a Trainer_ this round. Togepi read _All About Abilities_ and gained Suction Cups.
 *Keldeo* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, uh... Togepi has a bunch of icky status moves that I don't want to happen to you, so start with *Taunt*, then keep up the *Gunk Shots*; since he's Suction Cup'd in place see if you can get closer to improve your accuracy. If he protects, detects, or is unhittable with whatever move at any time (or you're unable to perform the move), *Calm Mind* and delay your actions. 

*Taunt / Calm Mind ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 29, 2015)

Protect ~ Trick ~ Sweet Kiss


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*Aisha*  @ Dawn Stone
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Still smug. _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Commands*: Taunt / Calm Mind ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind

*Zekrom_B0lt* (3/3 left)

*Togepi* 
*Ability*: Serene Grace, Suction Cups
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Attempting to jump up and down in frustration. Shadow Ball disabled (2 more actions).
*Commands*: Protect ~ Trick ~ Sweet Kiss

------------------------------​
Togepi opts to start the round by blowing up a large, transparent bubble to surround him, keeping him safe from harm, so Aisha doesn't bother approaching. She instead closes her eyes and thinks over the tiny bit of information that she actually retained from _Tales of a Trainer_, taking notes in her head on one Alakazam's strategies for improving mental defenses; number three really shocks her, and she can't _believe_ number nine...

Once she's done, Aisha looks up and notices that Togepi's dropped his shield, much to the Shuppet's satisfaction. She drifts through the air toward him and stops just out of his reach, her Dawn Stone hanging off her neck a tantalizing distance away. "Come and get it, pipsqueak!" she crows, as the Togepi struggles to lift his feet off the floor. Togepi leans forward and swats at the stone with one hand, very nearly overbalancing except for the fact that those strange suction cups continue to hold him in place. "What, can't reach? Whoever heard of a Pokémon who can't even pick up what's right in front of him?" Aisha lets loose another cackle that echoes eerily off the walls of the huge room, and Togepi just _loses it_. Ignoring his trainer's commands entirely, he thrashes and flails about while rooted to the spot, accomplishing nothing but knocking several books loose from the bookshelves. One of the books bonks him on the head before landing on the ground, while Aisha continues to hover too far away for him to strike.

Momentarily Togepi takes a break from his little fit, and Aisha seizes the moment to close in, launching yet another glob of toxic waste from her horn into his face. The poison splatters all over him, and some of it seeps into his shell, starting to absorb into his bloodstream. Togepi, however, is too angry to be concerned, and this time manages to actually hit Aisha with his little limbs as he flings them randomly about.

Aisha quickly flutters off to peer into a copy of _Items and You_ on a nearby shelf, finding a Rocky Helmet some careless trainer somehow left between pages, and with a huff Togepi sits down and grabs a fallen copy of _Tales of a Trainer_, glancing at one page before tearing it out in his rage.

------------------------------​
*Keldeo* (3/3 left)

*Aisha*  @ Dawn Stone, Rocky Helmet
*Ability*: Insomnia
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Eager to get back to Alakazam's list and find out number ten... _+1 Special Attack, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Calm Mind ~ Taunt ~ Gunk Shot

*Zekrom_B0lt* (3/3 left)

*Togepi* 
*Ability*: Serene Grace
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Taking out his frustration on the poor, innocent copy of _Tales of a Trainer_. Taunted (1 more action). Poisoned (1% damage per action). _+1 Attack, +1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Struggle (missed) ~ Struggle

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Aisha's Health: 79% - 5% (Struggle) = 74%
 Aisha's Energy: 80% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 4% (Taunt) - 8% (Gunk Shot) = 66%
 Togepi's Health: 72% - 1% (Struggle) - 21% (Gunk Shot) - 1% (Struggle) - 1% (poison) = 47%
 Togepi's Energy: 92% - 2% (Protect) - 3% (Struggle) - 3% (Struggle) = 84%

*Notes*

 Togepi couldn't use the moves he was commanded because of Taunt. On the second action, he used Struggle but couldn't hit Aisha since he was stuck to the spot by his Suction Cups. On the third action, Aisha came close to use Gunk Shot, so that Struggle hit.
 Gunk Shot poisoned Togepi.
 Aisha read _All About Items_ and got a Rocky Helmet for the next round. Togepi read _Tales of a Trainer_ and his Attack and Special Attack are both increased for the next round.
 *Zekrom_B0lt* posts commands first next round.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 30, 2015)

Facade ~ Zap Cannon ~ Trick


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2015)

Two *Hexes* and a *Shadow Ball* should do it. On the second action, attack and then get behind a bookshelf or something while he Zap Cannons.

edit: Actually, since Hex's description just says the user casts a hex on its target, see if you can get to cover while Hexing him.

*Hex ~ Hex ~ Shadow Ball*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 1, 2015)

Zekrom_B0lt has been banned from ASB and is thus DQed. Keldeo wins by default and gets $8; Aisha gains 1 exp and happiness. I get $5.


----------

